# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Mbresa të çastit nga libri më i ri i Arb Elos

## delira

*
Mbresa të çastit nga libri më i ri i Arb Elos Rrokje vdeknisht*

Pas Gjashtës maç të Hatibit, librit më të mirë shqiptar me poezi pas mendimit dhe dijenisë sime, poezia shqipe duket sikur është në pritje të një shtate të së njëjtës shenjë në tryezat e fatit. Nuk e them këtë me ndonjë notë pesimizmi ose alarmi: nja njëzet a tridhjetë vjet për një letërsi të një populli të vogël që si kalon dhjetë milion, nuk se janë kushedi se çë. E për më tepër, kur kap sinjale e nishane shprese nëpër ajër, nuk ka arsye për alarm.

Poezia ka fat të vështirë në mënyrë të veçantë, një ankim i përhershëm mbi rrëgjimin e saj, sidomos prej shpërdorimit nga mijëra duar jo të duhura, zukat nëpër letrat që bëjnë kritikën profesioniste si një sfond gjinkallash gushti. Një psherëtimë për kohët kur Pushkinit ia dinin përmendësh vjershat edhe qymyrxhinjtë apo trenistët mund të shoqërojë çdo kafe të hidhur bisedash për të. Por unë për arsye të kuptueshme u druhem kritikëve, muhabeteve të tyre, dua të bëj muhabetin tim prej lëçitësi, dhe po, dua të them se kam në duar një libër të mirë me poezi, nga autori i vetëm bashkëkohor, të cilit i kam besë për ti kushtuar kohën aq me krëk të leximit të poezisë, Arb Elos. Më pëlqen rritja e autorit, gjë që haset rrallë, edhe tek autorët e mirë shqiptar, e madje më duket sidomos tek autorët e mirë (Të mirë tek ne shpesh përkthehet si të ndërprerë, apo të shuar para kohe). Ndjej shpresën e asaj shtatës së bekuar numerologjike, një shpresë aspak mëndjelehtë, dhe që nuk ka pse të materializohet me një titull të vetëm siç ka qenë tradita deri tash  Arb Elos i uroj çdo gjë pos të qenit i ndërprerë. Kur shikoj pas poetët më të mirë të shqipes, Mjeda, Migjeni, Kadare (thjesht prej librit Shekulli im, ky i fundit, që më tepër se i mirë, ka vlerën po aq të rëndësishme të ardhjes pikërisht kur duhej) dhe Hatibi, gëzoj që ka një shpresë për rruzare, për një libër pasues, filli i artë është aty, fildishi i tespies ndihet rrotull si fushë elektre me lektisje të vjetër posedimi për atë fill Ariane. Për më tepër që autorët e mësipërm nuk kanë një korpus poetik, ndërsa Arb Elo mund ta ketë këtë, po të zgjatojmë trajektoren e prodhimtarisë në kohë të ardhshme. Ajo që më lumturon si koleg me të njëjtin pasion, është siç thashë zhvillimi i autorit. Kujdesi për formalen, tingulli dhe metri, lëmimi i vargut dhe puna me fjalën janë gjithnjë aty, por gjithnjë e më pak esenciale, pasi është rritur doza e informacionit dhe kumtit cilësor që forma përçon  gjëja më e mirë që mund ti ndodhë një poeti. Poezia jonë e ka të kaluar tashmë pikën e domosdoshme të argjendarit të fjalës me monokël në sy e limë për thonj qysh me Lasgushin, apo figurën e qëlluar, por me veprim të shkurtër, siç është çdo gjueti fjale, qysh me Reshpjen. Braktisja e fjalës për të kapur pyllin, ajo lëvizje aq e mundimshme milimetrike e sumbullës së teleskopit për tjetër fokus, është ajo që vlerësoj tek zhvillimi i Elos.

Libri i Elos është botuar në platformat ekzistuese online  në një kohë kur botuesit shqiptarë duhej të ndiheshin të nderuar nëse autori ua besonte atyre botimin e përmbledhjes. Ky është një hall që e njoh shumë mirë, por nuk dua të prish atmosferën e bukur të shfaqjes së këtij libri sido e kudoqoftë. Sepse vërtet nuk ka rëndësinë që ne shpesh i japim. Për kompensim po ju sjell në fund një penel karakteristik të Elos, i cili përshkruan sa vend, dhe kohë, edhe gjendje. Por po dua të them edhe nja dy gjëra: Faktin që librat e Elos nuk janë nga ata që i merr e si lëshon nga dora për gjithë natën derisa ti mbarosh  jo se janë të vështirë në ndonjë mënyrë vetëvrasëse, apo Zot na ruaj, hermetikë. Është thjesht natyra e materialit, e cila kushtëzon atë lloj përvetimi pjesë-pjesë. Po kështu, në parantezë rikujtoj edhe një diskutim të hershëm mbi një lloj testi për të parë nëse ka poezi apo jo në një vargëzim: një ngjitje e vargjeve të thyer të vjershës dhe lexim i tyre si prozë; nëse lexohet si prozë, nuk ka poezi, dhe e anasjellta. Me kohë kuptova se sa me cen ishte kjo metodë (Ceni ngjiste kocka të thyera krahësh dhe këmbësh), e cila e ulte me përdhunë poezinë tek formalja, duke dashur me se sbën ti japë një përkufizim e kusht asaj që është e papërkufizueshme. Sidoqoftë, pjesa që vijon është nga poezia Natë e Valpurgas - vargjet mund të ngjiten, nuk kanë nevojë për asnjë lloj jakie, dhe përsëri mbartin aq shumë poezi, saqë proza mirëfilli ndjen tradhti.

A ka te meta Elo, që ti biem kokës?  kështu më tha një vetje nga të shumtat që gëlojnë brenda meje, vetje nga ato që duan të të bëjnë të dukesh si fair dhe i paanshëm, deri dhe cool. Iu gërmusha duke i britur në anglisht, çka shpjegohet me sëkëlldinë dhe pavolinë e gjendjes: Who the hell are you to criticize Arb Elo!

Për ju, pjesë nga fillimi i Natës së Valpurgas, besoj do ta shijoni sikundër i nënshkruari:

Robërit u deportuan në pranga pasi kishte rënë nata,
të rënët i lanë ashtu dhe britmat, zhurmat e furgonave
u bënë një me zhaurimën e përjetshme të autostradës.

U shtira si i vdekur dhe kur sirenat u mekën dalëngadalë
e nafora e hënës zuri vend vetiu ndër qiellzën e lagësht
të dritares, u çova në këmbë, u zhvesha e dola në qytezë.

Në kishë stola më skish e as altar, në qoshe prifti i vrarë,
kryqi skiç e stivë njëri mbi tjetrin ca besimtarë, një maçok
mjaulliu kur më pa, erdhi e mu fërkua te këmbët, gazin

nga ajo gudulisje se mbajta dot, por ishte gaz histerik;
e mora në krahë e tek e përkëdhelja këmbët më çuan
në diskotekën aty pranë; dera ish shqyer, porse muzika

vazhdonte të luhej, një bum-bum hipnotik, e vërtiteshin
ca drita me ngjyra si papagaj këmbëlidhur nëpër tavan
mbi kufomat e vallzuesve, dixhei ishte këputur mbi pult

dhe disku bënte-çbënte kthehej vetiu në të njëjtën pikë,
kur gjilpëra i shkonte në fund; ca ekrane varur në mure,
ndezur akoma, e kërcenin aty papra ca të reja të bukura.

Kisha etje, i bëra vetes diç për të pirë e u ula anë banakut,
po përhumbesha, kur një hije u zgjat mbi truall, kapërceu
trupat një këmbë e hijshme femre e tjetra e pasoi sakaq.

"Unë jam, Lee. Pse lakuriq sot?", sytë si ngrita nga toka,
ndërkaq kënga nisi sërish nga e para. "E çrol luan tash,
çpunë prish?", iu gjegja pa e parë. "Merr ndonjë të ftohur,

prandaj, përndryshe asnjë problem nuk ka. Si e quajnë?",
(e kishte fjalën për maçokun, që e mbaja ende në krahë)
"Arb e quaj unë dhe e gjeta a më gjet në kishë qëparë."

"Beson?". "Jo dhe aq -, thashë - spo di më se çkërkova
atje, por njëlloj qe", dhe tregova me kokë nga i zoti i lokalit,
në kasë ngrirë me para në dorë a thua se ishim në Pompei.

Mu ndërmend Vezuvi, pastaj Dajti e ngrita kokën, e pashë,
njollat e dritave, të kuqe, jeshile e të verdha lëviznin mbi të,
më në fund ia gjeta sytë, të kaltër[]...

_Shkëlqim Çela_



https://www.amazon.com/Rrokje-vdekni...dp/1541157575/

----------

